# Good car alarm system??



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm looking for a good remote car alarm system for my 200. Any testimonies of good/bad products to look out for? Any suggestions?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stay away from circuit city's "rattler" alarm. what a heap of shit its been for me...grrr


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

MCHNHED said:


> I'm looking for a good remote car alarm system for my 200. Any testimonies of good/bad products to look out for? Any suggestions?


Clifford.... Need i say More?


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

viper HISSSS :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

either clifford or viper, both good brands.

just get one with a pager system so it lets u know when ur cars getting tampered with, otherwise, what good does it do if it just makes noise....no one looks anymore or cares....


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

it all depends on how much you are willing to spend but i would definatly suggest going with the remote pager (memories of looking at my stepdads and chasing away this guy with my hockey stick :thumbup: ) anyways viper is a very good brand.


----------



## jpap2369 (Jun 22, 2005)

At bestbuy they have an audiovox alarm which is about $200 insatlled. I have a few reasons for reccomending this alarm. Although it is not a pager type, it has a very loud alarm (125 db's) which is enough to make the asshole who's trying to break into your car temp deaf. Also this alarm is in the price range of most average joe salary (people who don't spend every cent they earn on their car). Although it is not a pager-type system, it's so loud that people will be forced to look and want that annoying alarm turned off, and it's also pretty cheap. I'm planning on buying this system within the next few weeks. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.directed.com/

They make Clifford, Python, Viper, Avital, Hornet, Valet and other names. Most car alarms are made by this exact company.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Zac said:


> http://www.directed.com/
> 
> They make Clifford, Python, Viper, Avital, Hornet, Valet and other names. Most car alarms are made by this exact company.


I've used and installed Viper, Python, Audiovox, and Ungo alarms on my car(s). I would highly recommend anything that DEI makes...great alarms, great security, wonderfull warranty coverage. And wouldn't recommend Audiovox to even my worst enemy. I currently have an Audiovox APS996C (or something like that) that was given to me (only reason I have it) on my car. It has to be the most installer unfriendly alarm I've ever dealt with, and fails in comparison to any DEI (even rattler series) I've ever used.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Awesome. Anything from DEI w/ remote pager it is. :thumbup:


----------



## jpap2369 (Jun 22, 2005)

I decided not to get the audiovox and i went to a local high end dealer and bought a shelby CS-500s two way system and it is awesome. I've never seen so many features in an alarm. The guy at the place gave a good deal on it too because it was last years model. I think caryol shelby is in conjunction with the directed company anyway, so this is a high quality alarm. Very nice system.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

A possible suggestion to get around the alarm being ignored by people... Get a second siren and have it installed inside the car (behind the dash). Make the car thief have to work with an ear splitting siren blasting in his ear.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Piezo sirens do the same thing. They are, however, much hire pitched and mine are ear piercing. Only thing is one of them dumb court cases where you get sued for the theif's earloss. I can just see it now. Still a really really good idea.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a Viper 791xv (their top of the line) for the past 2 years and its great! Remote start and 2way paging are things I really cant live without. You can also keep your motor running and take out the keys and lock the car if you needed to leave the car for a short period of time. Also builtin turbo timer if you plan on boostn 

Lots of features I didn't expect, I was only looking for an alarm with a cool remote hah!


----------

